# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  2-تنفيذ احكام القضاة والمحكمين والسندات الرسمية بالامارات

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 11 
كل حكم نهائي مقرر لحقوق مدنية او تجارية او قاض بتعويض في المواد الجزائية او متعلق بالاحوال الشخصية صادر من هيئة قضائية في احدى الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد يكون قابلا للتنفيذ في سائر الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 12 
لا يجوز للهيئة القضائية المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ ان تبحث في موضوع الدعوى، ولا يجوز لها ان ترفض طلب تنفيذ الحكم الا في الاحوال الاتية : - 
1- اذا كانت الهيئة القضائية التي اصدرت الحكم غير مختصة بنظر الدعوى بسبب عدم ولايتها ( عدم الاختصاص المطلق ) او بحسب قواعد الاختصاص الدولي . 
2- اذا كان الخصوم لم يعلنوا على الوجه الصحيح . 
3- اذا كان موضوع الحكم مخالفا للنظام العام او الاداب العامة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ، او اذا كان الحكم مناقضا لمبدأ معتبر كقاعدة دولية . 
4- اذا كان قد صدر حكم نهائي بين نفس الخصوم في ذات الموضوع من احدى محاكم الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ، او كان لدى هذه المحاكم دعوى قيد النظر بين نفس الخصوم في ذات الموضوع رفعت قبل اقامة الدعوى الصادر فيها الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه . 
5- اذا كان الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه لم يكتسب القوة التنفيذية ( غير نهائي ) بحسب قوانين الامارة الصارد فيها . 
مادة 13 
تكون احكام المحكمين الصادرة في احدى الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد قابلة للتنفيذ في سائر الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد . 
ولا يجوز للهيئة القضائية المختصة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ اعادة بحث موضوع حكم المحكمين المطلوب تنفيذه ومع ذلك لها ان ترفض طلب تنفيذ الحكم في الاحوال الآتية : - 
أ- اذا كانت قوانين الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ لا تجيز حل موضوع النزاع عن طريق التحكيم . 
ب- اذا كان حكم المحكمين غير صادر تنفيذا لشرط أو لعقد تحكيم صحيحين 
ج- اذا كان المحكمون غير مختصين طبقا لعقد او لشرط التحكيم او طبقا للقانون الذي صدر قرار المحكمين على مقتضاه . 
د- اذا كان في حكم المحكمين ما يخالف النظام العام او الاداب العامة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ . 
و- اذا كان حكم المحكمين ليس نهائيا في الامارة التي صدر فيها . 
مادة 14 
السندات الرسمية الصادرة من احدى الامارات الاعضاء والقابلة للتنفيذ فيها تكون قابلة للتنفيذ في سائر الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد ما لم تكن مخالفة للنظام العام او الاداب العامة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ . 
مادة 15 
لا يسري هذا القانون على الاحكام التي تصدر ضد سلطات الامارات المطلوب اليها التنفيذ او ضد احد موظفيها عن اعمال قام بها بسبب الوظيفة، كما لا يسرى على الاحكام التي يتنافى تنفيذها مع المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي ترتبط بها الامارات المطلوب اليها التنفيذ في حدود احكام الدستور المؤقت لدولة الاتحاد . 
مادة 16 
يقدم طالب التنفيذ طلبه الى رئيس الهيئة القضائية في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ مرفقا به المستندات الآتية : - 
أ- صورة رسمية طبق الاصل من الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه المذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية مصدقا عليها من الجهات المختصة في الامارة الصادر منها الحكم . 
ب- اصل اعلان الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه او شهادة رسمية دالة على ان الحكم تم اعلانه على الوجه الصحيح . 
ج- شهادة من الجهات المختصة دالة على ان الحكم المطلوب تنفيذه هو حكم نهائي واجب التنفيذ . 
د- شهادة دالة على ان الخصوم اعلنوا بالحضور امام الجهات المختصة وامام هيئة المحكمين على الوجه الصحيح اذا كان الحكم او قرار المحكمين المطلوب تنفيذه قد صدر غيابيا . 
هـ- اصل السند الرسمي المطلوب تنفيذه مرفقا به شهادة من السلطات المختصة في الامارة الصادر منها السند الرسمي تفيد صلاحيته للتنفيذ. 
مادة 17 
يجري التنفيذ طبقا للقوانين والاجراءات المتبعة في الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ .

----------

